# не своим, грудным голосом



## John_Doe

Небольшая заминка с запятыми.


> — Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, не своим, грудным голосом.


Она сказала сказала грудным голосом, который был непохож на её обычный голос. Если убрать запятую, т.е. "не своим грудным голосом", получаем, что её обычный голос был грудным.

Верен ход рассуждений?


----------



## covar

Попробуйте самостоятельно определить нужное правило для этого случая. 
*Однородные и неоднородные определения*


----------



## gvozd

John_Doe said:


> Если убрать запятую, т.е. "не своим грудным голосом", *получаем, что её обычный голос был грудным.*



Если ее обычным голосом был грудной, как сюда могло затесаться "не своим"? Грудным, но на полтона ниже или выше?


----------



## John_Doe

Не своим грудным, а, напротив, высоким. Не?


----------



## gvozd

John_Doe said:


> Не своим грудным, а, напротив, высоким. Не?



Простите, не понимаю. Нормальный голос - грудной. Грудным. Но не своим. Как это? Где указание, что обычный грудной голос - контральто, а тут вдруг прорезалось сопрано? Вы меня совсем запутали.


----------



## John_Doe

Вы меня тоже. Возможно, здесь потребуется обособление: "не своим, грудным, голосом". Давайте сначала разберём исходное предложение.


----------



## gvozd

John_Doe said:


> Вы меня тоже. Возможно, здесь потребуется обособление: "не своим, грудным, голосом". Давайте сначала разберём исходное предложение.



На мой взгляд, здесь все просто.

— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, *не своим*, грудным голосом. Речь идет об уточняющих членах предложения. В данном случае - о словосочетании "не своим". Именно оно является уточнением. С ним даже легче, поскольку я с ходу не могу определить, являются ли прилагательные быстрый и грудной однородными. Кажется, нет. Она говорила быстрым грудным голосом. Запятая после "грудным" в нашем случае будет совершенно лишней, я думаю.


----------



## covar

_— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, не своим грудным голосом, а каким-то необычно высоким и пронзительным._
_— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, не своим грудным, а каким-то необычно высоким и пронзительным голосом.
_
Разбирайте!


----------



## Maroseika

Думаю, "быстрый" и "не свой" - однородные определения, "грудной - уточнение к "не свой".
*— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, не своим, грудным, голосом.*

Если же "грудной" считать не уточнением, а пояснением, то можно так (не своим, а именно - грудным):
*— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, не своим - грудным, голосом.*

Но в любом случае нужна запятая после "грудным", иначе все определения выглядят однородными.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Но в любом случае нужна запятая после "грудным", иначе все определения выглядят однородными.



Эх, прогадал старик Толстой


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Но в любом случае нужна запятая после "грудным", иначе все определения выглядят однородными.


Нет, ни в коем случае! Читайте правила, ссылку я давал не зря.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Эх, прогадал старик Толстой



Это проблемы Толстого и современных ему корректоров. Что он имел в виду - знает он, а я рассматриваю фразу так, как ее понимаю я. Что, конечно, не мешает мне ошибаться. Но пока мне кажется именно так, как я написал.


----------



## covar

Запятая между определениями ("быстрым, не своим, грудным") и определяемым словом ("голосом") не ставится в данном случае никогда.
По вопросу обособления (выделения запятыми) определений см. указанную выше ссылку (пп. 2.3.3, 2.3.4).


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте, дорогие обсуждающие!

Мне кажется, что "не своим" — это вроде как посторонний комментарий, а конкретнее, пояснение заключения: какие выводы мог бы читатель сделать, услышав вживую голос персонажа. Доказателсьтво: "не своим" можно убрать, и фактическое содержание фразы (как именно она говорила) останется прежним, но исчезнет "эффект присутствия" (и, следовательно, исчезнет художественное оправдание для фразы — на мой вкус):

- Что вам нужно? — спросила она быстрым грудным голосом.

(Я заменил "сказала" на "спросила", чтобы "доконать" эффект присутствия, иначе звучит очень странно)


----------



## covar

Да просто переставьте слова.
_— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, грудным, не своим голосом.

__— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым грудным, не своим голосом.
_Ставить или не ставить запятую между "быстрым" и "грудным" - вопрос скорее стилистический и зависит от авторского замысла.
В этом случае автор решает, что лучше, чтобы читатель воспринимал эти определения как однородные или как неоднородные_.
_Но учтите,что если есть "быстрый грудной", то читатель может решить, что есть и "медленный грудной", то есть "быстрый" скорее воспринимается как какое-то определение к слову "грудной".
А это не очень хорошо.


----------



## e2-e4 X

> Да просто переставьте слова.
> _— Что вам нужно? — сказала она быстрым, грудным, не своим голосом._


Можно и так понимать


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Запятая между определениями ("быстрым, не своим, грудным") и определяемым словом ("голосом") не ставится в данном случае никогда.
> По вопросу обособления (выделения запятыми) определений см. указанную выше ссылку (пп. 2.3.3, 2.3.4).



Не знаю, что вы разумеете под данным случаем, понимать фразу можно по-разному, а обособление уточняющих и поясняющих определений еще никто не отменял.


----------



## covar

> § 37. однородные определения, выраженные прилагатель­ными и причастиями и стоящие перед определяемым словом, отделяются друг от друга запятой, неоднородные — не отделя­ются (исключение см. § 41).


_(Российская Академия Наук, Отделение историко-филологических наук, Институт русского языка им. В.В.Виноградова, Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации. Полный академический справочник. Ответственный редактор В.В.Лопатин)

_Я понял причину вашей ошибки. Даже наши ученые-филологи из Академии Наук не сочли нужным упомянуть об этом явно и написали вскользь "...друг от друга...", т.е. "между однородными определениями" (но не "от определяемого слова").

Почему в России все законы и правила пишутся таким корявым, непонятным языком, причем даже учёными-филологами?


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> (Российская Академия Наук, Отделение историко-филологических наук, Институт русского языка им. В.В.Виноградова, Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации. Полный академический справочник. Ответственный редактор В.В.Лопатин)


Я исхожу из того, что последнее определение носит уточняющий или, скорее, пояснительный характер. Такие определения обособляются (пар. 96, 97):
Уточнение: ...не своим, [в частности] грудным, голосом. 
Пояснение: ...не своим, [а именно] грудным, голосом.


----------



## covar

Не зря я говорил про корявый язык учёных-филологов.
Под это можно подогнать любое определение, объявив его уточняющим или поясняющим.

_Фонарь светил зелёным, [а именно] мерцающим, светом._


----------



## e2-e4 X

Здравствуйте еще раз!


Maroseika said:


> Не знаю, что вы разумеете под данным случаем, понимать фразу можно по-разному, а обособление уточняющих и поясняющих определений еще никто не отменял.


Разумеется. Разумеется, не отменял, и разумеется, понимать можно по-разному. Как минимум, два варианта понимания предложения сделаны, при которых расстановка запятых выглядит правильно:
1) "сказала она быстрым, [явственно] не своим, грудным голосом." (gvozd)
2) "сказала она быстрым, [по всей очевидности] не своим, грудным голосом. (мой)
3) все определения применяются одновременно, и ни одно не уточняет другое (covar)

(первое и второе понимание — в общем-то одно и то же, и оба они подразумевают наличие "быстрого грудного голоса", у которого два определения неоднородны).

Таким образом, расстановка запятых легко обоснуется, и фраза с расстановленными таким образом запятыми выглядит "локально-оптимальной по красоте" (это, разумеется, мое субъективное восприятие, но, видимо, не только). Разумеется, можно заняться конструированием других фраз, но зачем...

О чем дальше спорить — непонятно. По-моему, участники спора (в особенности, прошу прощения, covar), хотят что-то доказать не то себе, не то кому-то, относительно собственной персоны, а не относительно темы обсуждения. Впрочем, ладно, неважно.

Сказав, облегчил душу (угу, я тоже ;-) ).


----------

